# Berlin Potsdamer Platz Picture Thread:



## Volker (Jun 7, 2003)

Here you can see an aspect I like VERY much about the Potsdamer Platz. Alle the great modern buildings are one thing, but the relatively small streets (what's the oppositve of wide? ah narrow I guess) make the whole area sooo urban. It's WONDERFUL to walk around there, having these big buildings to your left and right (and of course some highrises which you can't see on the first photo).

I see it very much here in the USA, where the city-planners most of the time didn't think a lot and areas are cut into pieces by the big streets. That's not the case at the Potsdamer Platz!

I respect the architects a lot for their acomplishment, creating such an urban area out of nothing. (there was lots of critism in the newspapers in the beginning, that the area won't be lively, well go there and you'll see).


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Again, those pics are quite old but I definitely
understand what you´re saying and I agree
since I´ve been there myself!
Potsdamer Platz is quite unique!


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Some great new pictures taken by Chi-town:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

This is an architectonic masterpiece! Excelent!!!!!!


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Berlin is quite unique because it has three city centers:

Alexander Platz (City East)
Breitscheid Platz (City West)
Potsdamer Platz (Smack in the middle in between them!)

Wunderschön! :yes:


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Potsdamer Platz Kolhoff Turm and Deutsche Bahn Turm:










Potsdamer Platz Beisheim Center with Ritz Carlton Hotel and Delbrück Haus:










Potsdamer Platz Deutsche Bahn and Sony Center by night:


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Great Photos! Got anymore?:cheers:


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Check out this beauty:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/14209746/15188486NTGVDzztbL


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Great Photo


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Three is the magic number...


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

3 from 1:


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Deutsche Bahn lit up like the European continents 
very own all around christmas tree:


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Berlin skyline view seen from Siegessäule with Potsdamer Platz on the right:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/pan/skyline4.html


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Berlin has no skyline?!
I beg to differ!
Check out this great 
skyline view from 
Funkturm:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/pan/skyline6.html


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Five very nice pics of some of Berlins other skyscrapers:

Europa Center:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/be3/gedaechn30.html

Steglitzer Kreisel:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/be/ratstegl1.html

Hotel Park Inn:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/be5/fhotel16.html

Allianz Treptower:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/be/allianz3.html

Technische Universität:

http://www.360-berlin.de/images/be2/ereuter2.html


----------



## Never (Jan 9, 2004)

Berlin is an amazing city, with wonderful buildings and a bright future.


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Night time is the right time:


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Helmut Jahns work of art: Deutsche Bahn Zentrale:
(Deutsche Jahn Zentrale)


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Great photo capturing seven of the major structures like
Daimler Benz, Kolhoff Turm, Deutsche Bahn Zentrale,
Delbrück Haus, Hotel Ritz Carlton, Sony Center
and Debis Turm:

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=216980


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Potsdamer Platz six tallest:










Similar angle on this picture (Streetlevel at Leipziger Strasse) but it´s more than two years older than the previous:


----------



## Never (Jan 9, 2004)

Great city with one of the best skylines in Europe.

How tall are they, because they look impressive


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

The two tallest are a little over 100 meters tall.


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

XYZ


----------



## sam88 (Apr 27, 2003)

AMAZING Berlin Pics on this page
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/374


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Great looking photo with the view from Fernsehturm towards the southwest of Berlin and Potsdamer Platz:










http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/63/1181863.jpg


----------



## sam88 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah there are some really c00l pics!!

And every day new ones!
the building in the front of the pic the last pic is just finished(the white)
and the red building in front of the church is the Bauakademie,which was destroyed in world war 2.
The corner was rebuilded to find a sponsor
http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/2/1281502.jpg 
PP Cluster
http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/74/1247574.jpg http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/80/1221480.jpg


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Some great ones indeed but unfortunately it seems as if the pictures
can´t be shown properly and the links don´t work either but
it works if you cut and paste them into another window:

Try doing that with these great ones:

http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/3/1178103.jpg

http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/50/1051950.jpg

http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/83/1011583.jpg

http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/47/994447.jpg

http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/90/942190.jpg

http://db1.fotocommunity.de/neu/pic/63/1181863.jpg


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)

Try this link if you can´t see the picture:

http://www.pbase.com/image/24018393


----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Anagorn (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

did you see already the potsdamer platz pics at the official website of berlin???pretty nice,too!



















































and a few other nice buildings:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Potsdamer Platz:










Potsdamer Platz seen from Reichstag:










Potsdamer Platz seen from Brandenburger Tor:










Deutsche Bahn Turm:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

We know it's you Anagorn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Never said:


> Great city with one of the best skylines in Europe.


LOL... :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

^anti-German
traitor :bleep:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> We know it's you Anagorn.


Oh really... :nuts: 
How could you possibly tell?! :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

what pitiful excuses for skyscrapers berlin has


----------

